# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبارالسبت 14 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم السبت 14 أكتوبر 2017

الصدى ::-

المريخ العجيب يسحق الرهيب برباعية. ....وأحلى الأهداف لبيبو
محمد موسى : سعيد بالأداء قبل النتيجة. ...والصعب ينتظرنا في كادوقلي والأبيض
مجلس المريخ يجتمع مع اللاعبين اليوم ويكمل ترتيبات السفر إلى كادوقلي بطائرة خاصة
المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتدريبات غدا

الزعيم ::-

المريخ يقدم المتعة الكروية ويتجاوز الرهيب برباعية
هدف عالمي لبيبو. ...مامادو يقدم أوراق اعتماده. ..والمهندس يؤكد : سعداء بالانتصار ونفكر في قادم المشوار
المعتصم ينفي عودة لوك ايمال. ...ملف الأجنبي بيد سوداكال وشباب الأحمر في مواجهة الموردة
أحمد آدم يسجل أجمل الأهداف
فوزان وتعادل في التأهيلي أمس

الزاوية ::-

الزعيم يواصل سياسة التعذيب ويذل الرهيب
مواجهات ساخنة وقوية في كبرى الدوريات الأوروبية
الزمالك يعلن الإنسحاب من الدوري المصري
المهندس : ما زلنا نهدر الفرص السهله. ...الحبوب : المريخ حسم اللقاء بالخبرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكتسح مريخ كوستي برباعية نظيفة 
 
 

حقق  المريخ فوزاً عريضاً على مريخ كوستي بأربعة أهداف نظيفة مساء  اليوم على ملعبه بام درمان ضمن الجولة السادسة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز، سجل المريخ هدفين في الشوط الأول عن طريق محمد هاشم التكت وبكري  المدينة وأضاف هدفين آخرين في الشوط الثاني عن طريق أحمد آدم والتاج  ابراهيم من ركلة جزاء، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 54 نقطة وتجمد رصيد  مريخ كوستي في 23 نقطة.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح مريخ كوستي برباعية في الممتاز

كفر ووتر 
حقق المريخ فوزاً كبيراً علي مريخ كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ،بلغ في مجمله 4 أهداف نالها التكت وبكري المدينة في الشوط الاول في الدقيقتين 6 و36 علي التوالي واضاف احمد ادم والتاج ابراهيم من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقتين 32 و36 انتهت عليهما المباراة ، جاء اللقاء قوياً وحماسياً من جانب الفريقين ،وسيطر المريخ علي معظم مجرياتها ،بينما نشط المريخ كوستي في ربع الساعة الآخيرة واهدر له عليش فرصة اكيدة امام المرمي ، بينما اهدر سامر هدفاً مؤكداً بعد الهدف المريخي الاول ،كما اهدر رماة المريخ العديد من الفرص السهلة ،بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه الي 54 بينما تجمد رصيد مريخ كوستي عند 23 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يؤمّن على استمرارية المهندس حتى نهاية الموسم



أمّن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على استمرارية الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني الحالي في منصبه حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي وكشف طارق سيد المعتصم الأمين العام للنادي أن محمد موسى يقوم بعمل كبير في تدريب الفريق حالياً ويقوده من نجاح إلى نجاح مبيناً أن محمد موسى سيستمر مدرباً للفريق حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي مشيراً إلى أن مجلسه وإن وفق في التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي جديد سيكتفي بالفُرجة ومتابعة مستويات اللاعبين ومن ثم يبدأ مهامه مباشرةً مطلع العام المقبل.
محمد موسى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الرهيب: الأخطاء الفردية تسببت في خسارتنا أمام المريخ
 
 


تحسر الكابتن حسن الحبوب المدير الفني لمريخ كوستي على الخسارة العريضة  التي تقبلها فريقه أمام المريخ برباعية نظيفة مبيناً أن فريقه لم يكن  سيئاً في المباراة بل قدم مباراة كبيرة وبادل المريخ الندية في معظم  فتراتها وصنع العديد من الفرص السهلة أمام المرمى لكنها لم تجد الترجمة  الصحيحة من المهاجمين، لكن الحبوب عاد وقال إن الأخطاء الفردية التي  ارتكبها لاعبوه كانت السبب المباشر في هزيمة فريقه برباعية نظيفة مبيناً أن  المريخ استغل أخطاء لاعبينا ووصل لشباكنا أربع مرات، وكشف حسن الحبوب أنه  سيعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء أمام المريخ وتجهيز الفريق  بالشكل الأمثل حتى يستعيد سكة الانتصارات في الجولة المقبلة من المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطارد الهلال برباعية نظيفة في كوستي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من المباراة
جدد  نادي المريخ، اليوم الجمعة، مطاردته للهلال المتصدر، بفوز كاسح بنتيجة  (4-0) أمام نظيره كوستي، في أم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع الـ 25 من بطولة الدوري  السوداني.

أحرز أهداف المريخ، كل من أحمد هاشم التَّكَت في  الدقيقة 24، وبكري المدينة في الدقيقة 35، والظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم في  الدقيقة 76، والظهير الأيمن التاج إبراهيم من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 82.

وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 54 نقطة، بفارق نقطة وحيدة عن الهلال المتصدر، بينما تجمد رصيد المريخ كوستي عند 23 نقطة.
سيطر المريخ، على مجريات اللقاء، وشن هجوما مكثفا على مرمى المريخ كوستي، منتهجًا أسلوب سرعة الإيقاع.

وتألق  خط وسط المريخ، الذي لعب فيه أمير كمال، وأمامه ثنائي صناعة اللعب أحمد  التش وأحمد التكت، اللذين لعبا دورا مؤثرا في فعالية المهاجمين بكري  المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن.



وشهدت  الدقائق 13 و14 و15، ضياع 3 فرص مؤكدة للمريخ، من رأسية بكرى المدينة التي  مرت فوق العارضة، والسماني الذي سدد بقدمه اليسرى كرة قوية من عكسية التش،  والتسديدة الثانية التي تصدى لها الحارس عمار صالح ببراعة.
واعتمد المريخ كوستي، على الهجمات المرتدة عن طريق سامر محجوب وعليش عبد الرحمن.
وفي الدقيقة 23، أحرز التكت برأسه هدف المريخ الأول، من الكرة التي أرسلها أحمد آدم.
وبعدها بـ 3 دقائق، أضاع سامر فرصة هدف مؤكد، حينما طرح الحارس منجد النيل أرضا، ولكنه تباطأ في التسديد وقفز منجد لحظة التصويب.


وفي الدقيقة 35، تلاعب عبد الرحمن بمدافع المريخ كوستي الأيسر وأرسل كرة زاحفة قابلها بكري المدينة بهدوء في قلب المرمى.
وفي الشوط الثاني، نجح المريخ كوستي في التماسك بفضل المدافع المخضرم معاوية الأمين، ولاعب الوسط عباس جزيرة.
وكاد  عليش، أن يحرز هدفا وهو في مواجهة الحارس، لكن أمير كمال وضع قدمه أمام  الكرة لحظة التسديد، وتحولت الكرة إلى ضربة زاوية في الدقيقة 49.
وسيطر  المريخ مجددا، وسجل أحمد آدم هدفا رائعا، عن طريق تسديدة من مسافة  بعيدة، حيث لعب الكرة قوية في أعلى الزاوية اليسرى في الدقيقة 76، وبعدها  بست دقائق، سجل التاج إبراهيم، الهدف الرابع من ركلة جزاء.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال الجبال يسبق المريخ الى كادوقلي للتحضير مواجهة الاربعاء

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تقرر ان تغادر بعثة الهلال الجبال اليوم عبر الطيران الى مدينة كادوقلي وذلك من اجل اداء مباراة الجولة التاسعة امام المريخ الاربعاء المقبل على ملعب مورتا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوطني يستضيف الرابطة بالخرطوم مساء اليوم

يستضيف ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع الخرطوم الوطني مع الرابطة كوستي لحساب الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل الخرطوم المباراة برصيد 39 نقطة وكان حقق الفوز في آخر مبارياته على مريخ كوستي بهدف ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة مساء اليوم ومواصلة مشواره بنجاح للمنافسة على مراكز الصدارة بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة، الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق الرابطة له 23 نقطة وكان خسر آخر مبارياته أمام المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة ويطمح الفريق في تقديم مستوى مميز في مباراة اليوم يؤهله للحصول على نتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر يُحبط الأبيض.. والشرطة يواصل انتصاراته

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

رفض المريخ الفاشر، متذيل الترتيب، الخسارة أمام ضيفه الهلال الأبَيِّض، وخرج متعادلاً (1-1)، في المباراة التي جرت بإستاد مدينة الفاشر بالجولة الـ25 من الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم.

تقدم الأوغندي خميس كيزا للهلال الأبيض في الدقيقة (20)، وأدرك مُشَرَّف زكريا، التعادل لأصحاب الأرض من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة (75).

واكتفى الهلال برفع رصيده إلى 43 في المركز الرابع، أمَّا الفاشر فرفع رصيده إلى 15 نقطة في المركز الأخير.

وبمدينة القَضَارِف شرق السودان، واصل الشرطة انتصاراته، وحقق الفوز الثاني على التوالي في الدور الثاني، على ضيفه فريق تِرَيْعَة البِجا (2-0).

أحرز هدفي الشرطة، المهاجم الإيفواري كوفي كونامي (56)، ولاعب المحور محمد الجيلي عبد الخير (82).

وقفز الشرطة بنقاطه إلى 34 نقطة، وتجمَّد رصيد البجا عند 24 نقطة، بعدما مني بالخسارة الخامسة على التوالي بالدور الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يتعادل مع أهلي شندي

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

تعادل حي العرب، على ملعبه بمدينة بورتسودان، امس الجمعة، مع ضيفه أهلي شندي، بنتيجة (1-1)، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع الـ 25 من بطولة الدوري السوداني.

وجاء هدف حي العرب، عكسيا عن طريق قلب دفاع أهلي شندي، الطيب عبد الرازق في الدقيقة 7، وأدرك الضيوف التعادل عن طريق إبراهيم النسور في الدقيقة 70.

ورفعت النتيجة رصيد حي العرب إلى 23 نقطة، أما أهلي شندي ارتفع إلى 39 نقطة.

وخاض الفريقان، المباراة بدماء تدريبية جديدة، حيث ظهر فاروق جبرة على رأس الجهاز الفني لحي العرب، والفاتح النَّقر لأهلي شندي.

وقال جبرة، في تصريحات خاصة ل "النقطة في ملعبنا ليست سيئة، خاصة وأننا واجهنا فريقا متمرسا خسر آخر مباراتين".

وتابع "لعبنا أمام أهلي شندي بندية كبيرة ولم يشكل على مرمانا أي خطورة كبيرة".

وفي مباراة أخرى بالجولة 25، يستضيف استاد حليم، غدا السبت، بالعاصمة، مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مع ضيفه الرابطة.

ويخوضها الخرطوم الوطني بدافع الإنفراد بالمركز الخامس، الذي يقربه من المراتب المؤهلة للمشاركة في الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

وللخرطوم الوطني 39 نقطة، وحال فوزه سيقترب من الترتيب الرابع الذي يحتله الهلال الأبيض برصيد 43 نقطة.

أما فريق الرابطة لديه 23 نقطة، وهو من الأندية المهددة بالهبوط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الشرطة المساعد يضع الطيب تحت الضغط

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

شكَّل تحقيق الشرطة، فوزين متتالين على الأهلي شندي (2-1) بالجولة الماضية، وعلى تريعة البجا (2-0) امس الجمعة، تحت قيادة المدرب المساعد صبري عبدالله، ضغطًا على محمد الطيب المدير الفني للفريق.

كان مجلس إدارة النادي، منح الطيب راحة رسمية، وكلف مساعده صبري عبدالله، بقيادة الفريق الذي أحسن في مهمته، وقاد الفريق لفوزين متتاليين.

وقاد الطيب، الفريق بنجاح منذ الموسم الماضي وصعد به للدوري الممتاز، ونجح في وضعه بين الأربعة الكبار بالدور الأول، في أول تجربة للفريق بالبطولة، حاصدًا 27 نقطة.

لكن الفريق في الدور الثاني تلقى 4 خسائر، وتعادل في مباراة، فقرر مجلس إدارة النادي، منحه راحة وعدم إشرافه على مباراتي الأهلي شندي، وتريعة البجا.

ولسوء حظ الطيب، نجح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز بالمباراتين، وأصبح في حاجة إلى مجهود قليل، ليؤكد تثبيت أقدامه بين مصاف أندية الممتاز.

ورغم أنَّ مجهود الدور الأول، هو الذي رفع سقف طموحات الفريق في البقاء بالممتاز من أول موسم يخوضه بفضل مجهود المدرب الطيب فنيًا، فإنَّ سحره يبدو، قد انقلب عليه في هذه الفترة.

ففوز الفريق تحت قيادة مساعد المدرب، يجعل الطيب يفكر كثيرًا في نوع الضغط الذي سيعيشه، فلو عاد وقاد الفريق في المباراة المقبلة، وخسر الفريق، سيعود التشاؤم الجماهيري بعودة النتائج السيئة بمجرد عودته.

الأمر المثير أنَّ الشرطة، فاز بمباراتيه الأخيرتين، وهو يلعب بملعبه الجيد في نجيله الصناعي، وبين جماهيره الأمر الذي جعل للفريق دوافع كبيرة.

الواقع الذي يجب أن يعيشه الطيب وهو يعود للإشراف على الفريق مجددًا، هو أنَّ عليه أن يفوز باللقاء المقبل أمام حي الوادي بعد 8 أيام، ولسوء حظه أنَّه سيخوض المباراة خارج قواعده وفي ملعب سيئ، فإما أن يفوز أو عليه يواجه مصيرًا مختلفًا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوبر يهزم النضال بثنائية ويقترب من الصعود للممتاز

حقق كوبر البحراوي فوزاً مهماً على النضال النهود بهدفين نظيفين مساء امس بملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الرابعة من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي  لينفرد بصدارة المرحلة الأخيرة برصيد ثماني نقاط ليقترب الفريق أكثر من الصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فيما تجمد رصيد النضال في ست نقاط،



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي مروي يهزم الميرغني والدفاع وود هاشم يتعادلان في التأهيلي

حقق أهلي مروي فوزاً غالياً على الميرغني بهدفين لهدف عصر امس بإستاد كسلا، ضمن الجولة الرابعة من المرحلة الاخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي، سجل هدفي الأهلي شرف ومحمد كوكو فيما سجل هدف الميرغني آدم، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده إلى سبع نقاط ليقترب أكثر من الصعود للممتاز فيما تجمد رصيد الميرغني في نقطة وحيدة وأصبح في حاجة للفوز في مبارياته الثلاث المتبقية حتى يحافظ على حظوظه في الصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وفي مباراة ثانية سيطر التعادل السلبي على مباراة الدفاع الدمازين وود هاشم سنار التي جرت عصر اليوم بإستاد الدمازين ليرفع الدفاع بالنتيجة رصيده إلى نقطتين وود هاشم إلى خمس نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وليد محمد احمد ضمن طاقم تحكيم مباراة الجابون ومالي في تصفيات المونديال



أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم “كاف”، اختيار جهاد جريشة حكمًا للقاء الجابون ومالي، في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى المونديال ويلتقي منتخب مالي أمام نظيره الجابون، يوم 11 نوفمبر المقبل، ضمن منافسات الجولة السادسة من التصفيات المؤهلة إلى مونديال روسيا 2018 ويعاون جريشة في مباراته بتصفيات المونديال، كل من الحكم السوداني وليد محمد أحمد، والمصري محمود أبو الرجال، وحكم رابع من سيشل وهو بيرنارد كاميل، الجدير بالذكر، أن جريشة ضمن الحكام المرشحين لإدارة بعض المباريات في بطولة كأس العالم روسيا 2018.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم الاخبار الرياضية العالمية والعربية


 * التعادل يحسم مواجهة إسبانيول وليفانتي بالليجا 
 * ليون يصعق موناكو في قمة مثيرة بالدوري الفرنسي 
 * البرازيل وإسبانيا تتأهلان لثمن نهائي مونديال الناشئين 
 * ألمانيا وإيران يعبران غينيا وكوستاريكا لثمن نهائي مونديال الشباب 
 * بشكتاش يتعثر في الدوري التركي ويخسر من جينتشلاربيرليجي
 * المغرب يقدم رسميًا للفيفا ملف استضافة مونديال 2026
 * لجنة الأخلاقيات بالفيفا تفتح تحقيقا حول الادعاءات ضد الخليفي 
 * ميسي يقود الأرجنتين لمواجهة روسيا وديًا الشهر المقبل 
 * إسبانيا تواجه روسيا وكوستاريكا وديًا الشهر المقبل 
 * ميلان يتلقى صدمة قوية قبل ديربي الغضب باصابة مهاجمه الكرواتي كالينيتش
 * لايبزيج يجدد عقد لاعبه ويلي أوربان حتى 2022
 * جوارديولا يلمح لعودة أجويرو أمام ستوك سيتي 
 * فيجو: ما يفعله ميسي لم يعد غريبا، لديه أداء فعال مع الأرجنتين
 * إنييستا: عقدي الأبدي مع برشلونة كالمطاط 
 * مورينيو ساخرًا: سألعب ب 9 مهاجمين أمام ليفربول 
 * زيدان: ريال مدريد في قلبي، ولن أدرب برشلونة مطلقًا
 * كونتي: تشيلسي لا يملك بديلًا لكانتي 
 * سيميوني: برشلونة قوي جدًا لكن ريال مدريد الأفضل بالعالم
 * سيميوني: سهرت للفجر لمشاهدة تأهل الأرجنتين وتفوق ميسي 
 * كلوب: إصابة ماني فرصة للبدلاء 
 * مدرب خيتافي قبل لقاء ريال مدريد: المستحيل ليس في قاموسنا
 * سامباولي يحمل فيدال مسؤولية فشل تشيلي 
 * بوكيتينو مدرب توتنهام: جوارديولا يفتقر للاحترام
 * تعيين أول امرأة سعودية في رئاسة اتحاد رياضي
 * اتحاد جدة يهدر نقطتين ثمينتين أمام أحد في الدوري السعودي
 * فوز مثير للفتح على القادسية بالدوري السعودي 
 * ليما يقود الوصل لصعق الوحدة بالدوري الإماراتي 
 * الجزيرة والشارقة يواصلان نزيف النقاط في الدوري الإماراتي 
 * الإسماعيلي يفوز على الإنتاج الحربي .. إنبي والطلائع حبائب بالدوري المصري
 * الزمالك يعترض على التحكيم في لقاء طنطا ويهدد بالانسحاب
 * مرتضى منصور: هناك مؤامرة لعرقلة مسيرة الزمالك
 * بلوزداد يتعثر أمام الساورة.. وشباب قسنطينة يتصدر الدوري الجزائري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 25 :

* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 8 :

* ليفربول (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) ستوك سيتي الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* بيرنلي (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) هيديرسفيلد تاون الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* واتفورد (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 8 :

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* خيتافي (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة : 17:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 8 :

* يوفنتوس (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* روما (-- : --) نابولي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

..................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 8 :

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) شالكه الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

* هانوفر (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 9

* ماينز (-- : --) هامبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD

* هوفنهايم (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) لايبزيج الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

..................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 9 :

* ديجون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* جانجون (-- : --) رين الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ميتز الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* تولوز (-- : --) أميان الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 10

* كان (-- : --) أنجيه الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* ليل (-- : --) تروا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 9

..................................

â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة :

* فرنسا (-- : --) الهندوراس الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* اليابان (-- : --) كاليدونيا الجديدة الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* إنجلترا (-- : --) العراق الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* المكسيك (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

....................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 6 :

* الاتفاق (-- : --) الباطن الساعة : 17:55.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* الفيصلي (-- : --) الفيحاء الساعة : 20:00.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* الشباب (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة : 20:00.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 1

..................................................  ..................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 25 :

* مريخ الفاشر (1 : 1) هلال الأبيض
* الشرطة القضارف (2 : 0) تريعة البجا
* حي العرب (1 : 1) أهلي شندي
* المريخ (4 : 0) مريخ كوستي

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 8 :

* إسبانيول (0 : 0) ليفانتي

..................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 8 :

* شتوتجارت (2 : 1) كولن

..................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 9 :

* ليون (3 : 2) موناكو

..................................

â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة :

* كوستاريكا (0 : 3) إيران
* غينيا (1 : 3) ألمانيا
* أسبانيا (2 : 0) كوريا الشمالية
* النيجر (0 : 2) البرازيل

....................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 6 :

* الفتح (-- : --) القادسية 
* الاتحاد (2 : 2) احد 

....................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 5 :

* الانتاج الحربي (0 : 1) الاسماعيلي 
* طنطا (1 : 1) الزمالك
* انبي (1 : 1) طلائع الجيش

..................................................  ..................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المصري الشحات : منحد قدم مباراة كبيرة وسيصبح الحارس الاول في السودان



 عبر المصري احسان الشحات مدرب حراس المريخ عن بالغ ارتياحه للمستوى الرفيع الذي يقدمه منجد النيل في المباريات الاخيرة 
 وعلق على المستوى الفني الذي قدمه في مباراة الامس لافتا ان منجد قدم مباراة كبيرة وانقذ مرماه من ثلاثة اهداف. 
 مبينا ان هذا الحارس لم يقدم بعد كل ما لديه لانه تاثر بفترة ايقافة  الطويلة متوقعا ان يصبح منجد الحارس الاول في السودان وان يتفوق على  الوطنيين والاجانب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس المريخ : سنكمل ترتيبات السفر لكادوقلي بطائرة خاصة اليوم وسنغادر يوم الثلاثاء

اكد السيد محمد جعفر قريش نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ان المجلس الجديد يواصل حضوره اليومي بالمكتب التنفيذي من اجل تصريف الامور الادارية لافتا الى ان المجلس سيجتمع دوريا الثلاثاء من كل اسبوع واضاف ان ترتيبات رحلة الفريق لكادوقلي بطائرة خاصة ستكتمل اليوم وسيغادر فريق الكرة لكادوقلي في السابع عشر من هذا الشهر ونثق في قدرة نجوم الفرقة الحمراء والجهاز الفني في التغلب على الاسود في عقر دارهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني لحل كل المشاكل

قال طارق المعتصم الامين العام لمجلس المريخ ان القطاع الرياضي بالنادي سيعقد اجتماعا مع الجهاز الفني وكبار النجوم بالفرقة الحمراء اليوم بهدف حل كل المشاكل التي تواجه اللاعبين والجهاز الفني قبل السفر الى كادوقلي.
وتابع بالنسبة لنا كل الامور مرتبة بصورة جيدة وسنكمل اليوم كل ترتيبات السفر لكادوقلي.
وحيا المعتصم نجوم الفرقة الحمراء على الاداء المميز والانتصار العريض.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتدريبات غدا

 منح الكابتن محمد موسى مدرب المريخ راحة للاعبين اليوم بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذله نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الامس. 
 وسيعود الفريق للتدريبات في التاسعة من صباح الغد حتى يستعد بالشكل المطلوب للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره في كادوقلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ 4 ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ
.
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻛﺴﻼ 1 :: ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ 2
ﻭﺩ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺳﻨﺎﺭ 0 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ 0
ﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 2 :: ﺍﻟﻨﻀﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺩ 0

ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ
ﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 8 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ 4 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ 7 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ 3 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻨﻀﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺩ 6 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ 3 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﻭﺩﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺳﻨﺎﺭ 5 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ 4 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻣﺮ 3 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ 3 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ 2 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ 4 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻛﺴﻼ 1 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ 3 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المصري الشحات : منحد قدم مباراة كبيرة وسيصبح الحارس الاول في السودان



 عبر المصري احسان الشحات مدرب حراس المريخ عن بالغ ارتياحه للمستوى الرفيع الذي يقدمه منجد النيل في المباريات الاخيرة 
 وعلق على المستوى الفني الذي قدمه في مباراة الامس لافتا ان منجد قدم مباراة كبيرة وانقذ مرماه من ثلاثة اهداف. 
 مبينا ان هذا الحارس لم يقدم بعد كل ما لديه لانه تاثر بفترة ايقافة  الطويلة متوقعا ان يصبح منجد الحارس الاول في السودان وان يتفوق على  الوطنيين والاجانب .





وانا ابصم بالعشرة . . اول مرة منذ اعتزال بريمة اقتنع بحارس مرمى سوداني . .
هذا الشاب افضل من جمال سالم . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.

مباريات_دورية

*يخوض  شباب المريخ مساء اليوم بملعب دار الرياضة بام درمان ولحساب الجولة  السابعة عشر لدوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم مباراتة الدورية امام فريق شباب  الموردة الام درماني .

يدخل شباب المريخ المباراة وهم في الصدارو  برصيد 44نقطة وفي اخر مباراة حققو فوز كبير وتاريخي علي شباب التحرير بلغ  14هدفآ سجلة رماتة

اما شباب الموردة فيدخل اللقاء وفي رصيدة 28في  المركز الرابع ولعب اخر مباراة له مع شباب الهلال انتهت تعادلية يريد شباب  الموردة ضمان بطاقة العبور لدور الثمانية والابتعاد عن مطاردة المباشر فريق  شباب القوز الذي في رصيدة 24نقطة ومتبقي مباراتين للجميع .

*مباراة اليوم سيرمي الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ بكل ثقلة فيها لمواصلة رحلة الصدارة .

*يفقد  شباب المريخ في هذة المباراة لاعب دفاعة المميز شرف كنان وقائد الفريق  ورمانة الوسط رماح الذين تم اقصائهم في المباراة السابقة بالبطاقة الحمراء  في واحدة من اقبح صور التحكيم .

نتمني ان تكون مباراة اليوم في المستوي وان يتوفر حكام علي قدر عالي من التأهيل .

بالتوفيق لابناء بدرالدين بخيت وكنة ورفاق الكوت وعزو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفرووتر تنفرد من موقع الحدث..معتصم يكسب الاتحاد وشداد يفوز بصوت حي العرب بورسودان

كفرووتر / خاص وحصري/
 تواصلت حملة الانتخابات ونيرانها إشتعالا في كل مدن الدوري الممتاز وإتحاداتها حيث كسب معتصم جعفر صوت الاتحاد المحلي بمدينة بورسودان ليدعمه في الانتخابات المقبلة والمقرر لها التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري فيما كسب الدكتور كمال شداد صوت نادي حي العرب بورسودان والذي سيصوت له في الانتخابات المقبلة باعتبار ان شداد هو الاب الروحي لنادي حي العرب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حراسة المرمى بالمريخ من الهاجس والاهتزاز  إلى الثقة والامتياز!!!!

ديربي سبورت : 

تقريرظلت حراسة مرمى المريخ هاجساً كبيرا على مدى سنوات وتقريبا منذ اعتزال الأسطورة حامد بريمة حيث تعاقبت عشرات الأسماء على حراسة عرين الأحمربيد أنها لم تستطع إقناع أحد سواء كان الإدارة أم الإعلام أو الأنصار وقد يكون للمقارنة مع العملاق بريمة أثر في ذلك وقد يكون عدم التوفيق سببا في عدم ظهور بريمة جديد ولو أقل درجة من حيث الموهبة والمهارة لأن الثابت هو صعوبة تكرار تجربة الأسطورة مرة أخرى.ما ذكرناه لا ينفي أن هناك بعض الحراس أصابوا قدرا من النجاح لكن المقارنة مع بريمة حجبت ذلك التألق .ومع مرور السنوات والمحاولات المريخية الجادة لتأمين بوابة الفريق أتى حراس وذهب آخرون لكن تجربة المريخ في التعاقد مع حراس المرمى في العام المنصرم تستحق الوقوف عندها لأنها من الواضح وعلى الأقل حتى الآن تعتبر لأنجع من بين كل الصفقات السابقة فقد سجل المريخ 3 حراس دفعة واحدة هم أبوعشرين والذي تمت إعارته للشرطة القضارف ومنجد النيل وعصام عبدالرحيم وهي أسماء  أمن عليها الخبراءوقد صدق حدثهم دخول الثنائي منجد وعصام لتشكيلة كان شبه مستحيل ظنا من الجميع أنهما سيتنافسا فقط  على لعب دور الحارس البديل في وجود اليوغندي المميز جمال سالم الذي تألق رفقة الأحمر بل وأعاد الثقة لخانة حراسة المرمى بالمريخ .وكما هو واضح لمتابعات ديربي سبورت فقد بدأ منجد وعصام مشوارهما بجديةفي التدريبات والعمل بقوة على إثبات جدارتهما بارتداء شعار الأحمر ومع بدايات الموسم أتتهما الفرصة للمشاركةفي التوليفة الأساسية نسبة لغياب جمالسالم بسبب استدعاءه للمنتخب اليوغندي وتأخره عن الحضور في الزمن المحدد أحياناً أخرى لكن منجد لم يكن محظوظا حيث كان يقضي عقوبة الإيقافالتي تعرض لها رفقة عدد من زملاءه بفريقه السابق هلال كادوقلي لذلك اغتنم عصام الفرصة وقدم مستويات متصاعدة حتى بلغ درجة التألق في البطولة العربية الأخيرة بالإسكندرية لكن لسوء حظه تعرض للإصابة ليبتعد ويترك البوابة تنادي لجمال سالم الذي توقف أكثر من  مرة بسبب رفض المريخ انتقاله للدوري السعودي حسب تصريحات رئيس النادي حينها جمال الوالي ومع هذاالظرف المعقد حمل قرار لجنة الاستئنافات العليا البشرى للمريخ بفك حظر منجد والسماح له بمزاولة نشاطهالتنافسي وبالفعل شارك وأثبت من الوهلة الأولى انه حارس طينة الكباروأثبت نجاعة كبيرة بعثت بالطمأنينة في نفوس أهل المريخ وبدأ الكثير من الآراء المتفائلة هنا وهناك تتحدث عن عملاق قادم لتأمين عرين الأحمر بل ذهبت بعض الأحاديث في التنبؤ له بمستقبل يتشابه في مستواه باسطورة حراسة المرمى في السودان على مر التاريخ .كما تشير ديربي سبورت الى ان الحديث عن ثغرات في صفوف الفريق لأول مرة تجاوز حراسة المرمى في وجود الثلاثي جمال سالم ، منجد النيل وعصام عبدالرحيم بالإضافة إلى ابوعشرين ومحمد المصطفي المعارين للشرطة القضارف ومريخ نيالا مما يؤكد أن التأمين على بوابة الفريق بات شاملا كاملا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مامادو يواصل الظهور المميز و الجمهور يهتف باسمه

حظي البديل  مامادو كانوتية بتحية خاصة من الجمهور لدي  دخوله بديلا  للسماني في الربع  الاخير  من  المباراة  وقدم  لمحات ارضت الجمهور  وتسبب في ضربة الجزاء التي سجل منها التاج الهدف الرابع  من اول لمسة  له  وتحرك بفعالية  في اطراف الملعب وشكل خطورة عل مرمي  الرهيب في الفترة التي شارك  خلالها ودعمه الجمهور بشكل كبير وتغني  باسمه  وكان اللاعب قد شارك بديلا في مباراة الرابطة  وسجل الهدف الاخير  فيها.
                        	*

----------

